# need help on corners



## stiwi griffin (May 21, 2009)

i'm using pochmann method and i can permute corners correctly,but sometimes they are not oriented.how can i solve this?(buffer ULB and shooting always to FDR)


----------



## ThatGuy (May 21, 2009)

You should learn the old pochmann where you can shoot to three corners with Y, J, and J perm. If you are using old pochmann edges then you know the Js. 
Go to youtube and look up badmephisto's old pochmann or bldmaster's old pochmann.


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 21, 2009)

well,if i see a good j i use it.i'll check again badmephisto's tutorial


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

he uses M2 for edges but old pochmann for corners and explains it VERY well.


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 21, 2009)

thank you gparker,after reviewing badmephisto's video this was the last thing i needed.probably tomorrow at 5:00(spanish hour)i'll try the first one complete(with the blidfold)


----------



## Gparker (May 22, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> thank you gparker,after reviewing badmephisto's video this was the last thing i needed.probably tomorrow at 5:00(spanish hour)i'll try the first one complete(with the blidfold)



do not use his memory method. Well, you can use it but ill reccomend some other ones:

Corners: Eric Limeback, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3dh8TuYu8

Edges: Eric Limeback, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snlPUuaAMD4&feature=related


Erics edges are with M2 but the exact same idea. If your still confused about how to memorize edges look here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc&feature=channel

Good luck!


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 22, 2009)

my memo is letter pair,the one that byu explains.during this weekend i'll stick with pure ld pochmann and then i'll probably change to M2/R2 sice it uses the same memo(i need it to do r2)


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 25, 2009)

i finally had a succesful solve¡ it was like 2 or 3 minutes ago,with 1 corner solved,"breaking"twice in edges and with no parity fix.probably today i'll finish learning the algos for edges in the M layer and i'll change to M2/old pochmann


----------



## Gparker (May 25, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> i finally had a succesful solve¡ it was like 2 or 3 minutes ago,with 1 corner solved,"breaking"twice in edges and with no parity fix.probably today i'll finish learning the algos for edges in the M layer and i'll change to M2/old pochmann



Before you switch, Master Old pochmann. Get comfertable with beign able to solve it then switch. Well, at least its what i did.

Congrats


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 25, 2009)

actually i'm really comfortable solving the edges and corners blindfolded(but not corners and edges at the same time)and this weeked i started with the basics of M2,but just set-ups.i'm a bit stranged with the change but i tried once blindfolded and it was ok.but my 2 main goals with M2 are:
-4x4x4 blinded(r2)
-being faster at edges ,that is the part when i loose most of the time.

and probably when i finish school at the 23th i'll start practising a bit with the BH


----------



## Gparker (May 25, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> actually i'm really comfortable solving the edges and corners blindfolded(but not corners and edges at the same time)and this weeked i started with the basics of M2,but just set-ups.i'm a bit stranged with the change but i tried once blindfolded and it was ok.but my 2 main goals with M2 are:
> -4x4x4 blinded(r2)
> -being faster at edges ,that is the part when i loose most of the time.
> 
> and probably when i finish school at the 23th i'll start practising a bit with the BH



You havnt even had a timed success yet and already thinking about 4x4 blind and BH? Slow down a little. Switching to M2 now is already fast enough. Get good at M2. Like get down to sub 4 times consistantly and be accurate. Do some multi as well. 4x4 blind is alot to memorize and is even harder to do.


----------



## byu (May 26, 2009)

@stiwi griffin - I agree with Gparker. 4x4 blind and you aren't comfortable doing a full 3x3 blind yet? BH is also quite an advanced method...


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 26, 2009)

well,i was thinking of all of that to start it during the summer


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 26, 2009)

and...my first timed solve and with people arround¡ i didn't have a proper timer but it was 5 minutes and 32 seconds(memo included)


----------



## Gparker (May 26, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> well,i was thinking of all of that to start it during the summer



Even that is probably too soon since summer is in a couple of weeks. Your probably going to have to do blind almost nonstop. It should take a month at least to get some multis down and be sub 4 consistantly with about an 80% success rate. Also, get used to doing multiple solves in a row. It will all help you be ready for 4x4 blind. 4x4 blind is difficult to learn. Yes, for edges its the exact same as M2(r2) but its very hard to memo which edge. And centers can take awhile to understand as well. BH is an advanced method as byu said. M2 isnt all that advanced, its more intermediate/beginner than anything. 4x4 blind will probably come first if you do commutaters for centers since BH is commutaters. Good luck!

And thats a fast first solve


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 26, 2009)

well,i think i'll leave BH for later and *maybe* i'll start with some 4x4x4.milti i just can do 2 because i used the 3rd one to make a very bad barrel cube,but probably until mid-july i'll stick with this(single solves) and i will do some M2


----------

